# It's your DREAM NIGHT at the symphony, so...........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

1. Pick your venue.
2. Pick your program.
3. Pick your performers.
4. Pick your conductor.

Mix and match whatever you please, from any time. They're all here, this one night to perform for your DREAM NIGHT at the symphony,

so PICK and DREAM...................:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Does it have to be an orchestral concert?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Webernite said:


> Does it have to be an orchestral concert?


anything you wish sir.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Probably Sviatoslav Richter playing Schubert during the 50s. If it had to be an orchestral concert, I guess I'd choose Carlos Kleiber conducting Brahms Symphony No. 4 and Mozart Symphony No. 38 _Prague_. I don't think he had the _Prague_ in his repertoire but it would be nice to hear him try it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

1.Hm, I don't know of the best concert halls in existence, but for the fun of it, I'll say Carnegie Hall.
2. Russian greatness: Glazunov, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, maybe a few others. Anything by them really, too hard to pick myself what by each I would choose.
3. Royal Scottish National Orchestra (yeah on tour )
4. Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I really enjoy concerts that combine older and newer things on the program and make them relate in some way.

So I'm thinking, what about a Brahms string sextet, then Schoenberg's Transfigured Night in it's original sextet version, and then maybe a work for same/similar combination from today?

Our own Brett Dean has composed a string quintet with the same combination of instruments as in Mozart's and Bruckner's quintets. Adding a viola (Dean is a violist, he actually was a member of the Berlin Philharmonic, so he is obviously at the top of his game there).

It's always good to make connections between older and newer things, even if they are as basic as the instrumentation, although it can be more (eg. Dean said he loves playing the old style quintets)...


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

1. Chicago Orchestra Hall (so I can get home in an hour after concert)
2. Shostakovich night: Violin Concerto No. 1 and No. 2 and Symphony No. 10
3. Soloist Viktoria Mullova, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
4. Evgeny Mravinsky


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*L.A. Philharmonic on tour...*

Teatro Colon/Buenos Aires

Presents
The Los Angeles Philharmonic

Program

Bartok - Music for Stringed Instruments, Percussion and Celeste

Ginastera - Cantata para América Mágica (1960), for dramatic soprano and 53 percussion instruments

intermission

Beethoven Symphony No. 7 in A major Op. 92


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay, I'll play.

1. The Schermerhorn Symphony Center

2. a. Liszt - Les preludes (This should wake 'em up!)
b. Havergal Brian - In Memoriam for orchestra (I heard this at work yesterday and I was blown away by the epic brass segments)
c. Reshpighi - Vetrate di chiesa
Intermission
d. Brahms - Symphony No. 1 (I heard this earlier this week at work and the part exactly halfway through the first movement where the development begins I think has a very brief transitional section with a lot of modulations to major keys. It's like a ray of sunshine breaks through and pierces your heart after all the raging and storming that comes before it. It raised the hair on my arms and brought tears to my eyes.)

I realize there is no theme whatsoever to this program. But who would care?

3. I don't know. An orchestra with force and conviction, perhaps the CSO since this is a fantasy.

4. Perhaps Simon Rattle


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Live at the Adrienne Arsht Center

The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (60's) under the baton of Rene Leibowitz

Wagner - Prelude to Tristan and Isolde

Beethoven - Symphony no. 7 in a, opus 92

Rachmaninov's Variations on a Theme of Chopin and Piano Concerto no. 3, Earl Wild al piano

Bach's Toccata in e minor, bwv914 and Grieg's Piano Concerto , Glenn Gould al piano

*plus*

Mozart's Piano Concerto no.20 kv466, Glenn Gould conducting from the piano

*encore:*

Gould/Wild play Mozart's Fantasy in f-minor, kv608 (two piano version)


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Gould/Wild play Mozart's Fantasy in f-minor, kv608 (two piano version)


This is getting like a fetish now, kv466.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Webernite said:


> This is getting like a fetish now, kv466.


lol...hey, if any two guys could do this better than Lupu/Perahia it would be them!


----------

